# لكي أحلى كحل للعينين من اختكم المراكشية خديجة بالمغرب



## أم زيد (16 فبراير 2011)

لكي أحلى كحل للعينين:sm3: من اختكم المراكشية خديجة بالمغرب​ 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اختي الفاضلة

أحلى كحل اختي يحتوي على 10 أعشاب ومن جملة الاعشاب الحبة السوداء 
إنني وزعته على اغلب المناطق بالمغرب والحمد لله مطلوب ولله الحمد
فوائده
يصفي العين 
ويزيل الشعيرة 
وينمي رموش العينين 
بالإضافة الى تزيينهما 
ومؤخرا جاءني خبر انه ازال جلالة العين بقدرة العزيز المتعال سبحان الملك 
اختي اذا أردتي ان تتجري فيه فانا مستعدة وأعمل معكي الثمن المناسب 
اللهم ارزقنا رزقا حلالا طيبا 
اميين


----------



## أم زيد (17 فبراير 2011)

*رد: لكي أحلى كحل للعينين من اختكم المراكشية خديجة بالمغرب*

حبيباتي من أردت الكحل عليها تحديد كمية الكحل وانا تحت امرها 
فهذا اميلي [email protected]


----------

